# BBQ paint



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get RED BBQ paint for my charcoal grill. All the hardware stores seam to only carry black. ands thats all I can seam to find online also  . I don't want black the grill is red so I want that color. Do they make BBQ paint in red or is black the only color. And no you can't use ordinary spray paint. BBQ paint is made to withstand the extream heat.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

if you can't find red "BBQ" paint. Maybe you can get away with using red engine paint.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductListSimple.aspx?Category=3587

Read this here lex.

13. Do you make BBQ paint ?



> 13Q: I need to repaint my Barbeque. Do you make paint for this?
> A: Yes, for external application. BBQ paint is available (1A54H series). All of our other high-temp (1200 degree F) colors can be used directly on aluminum BBQs. For steel BBQs, first apply a coat of high-temp primer (#6306), which provides a durable base coat and rust resistance, then topcoat with any Stove Bright high-temp color.


http://www.forrestpaint.com/stovebright/index.html

http://www.forrestpaint.com/stovebright/powder_coatings1.html


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The most important issue is that some of the color base may not be safe for food surface, remeber you are going to eat off it, if the paint is unsuited then you end up eating it.

We will be able to tell by looking at future posts from you though


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> The most important issue is that some of the color base may not be safe for food surface, remeber you are going to eat off it, if the paint is unsuited then you end up eating it.
> 
> We will be able to tell by looking at future posts from you though


well its just going to be on the outside of the grill (the top of the lid) so food should not come in contact with it. I will post picks of what its current state is.(it ain't pretty)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> well its just going to be on the outside of the grill (the top of the lid) so food should not come in contact with it. I will post picks of what its current state is.(it ain't pretty)


So is that a warning not to look at your BBQ?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> well its just going to be on the outside of the grill (the top of the lid) so food should not come in contact with it. I will post picks of what its current state is.(it ain't pretty)


actually kiwi brought up a good point, and it could still be an issue because the high heat could cause the paint to off gas and the gases could come into contact with the food even if the painted surface don't come into contact with it.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> So is that a warning not to look at your BBQ?


whatever


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would call or email and ask them about the paint. And tell them what you want to paint and what parts of the BBQ to see what they say so you know the paint you get will be safe to cook.

http://www.forrestpaint.com/select_type1.html

1Q: I need a small amount of high-temp paint or other hearth products. Whom should I contact? 
A: Check under "Fireplaces" or "Stoves" in the yellow pages to find retailers near you. If you are unable to locate our products by a local search, please contact Ed Fender or you may buy direct from the U.S. national salespoint (U.S. only): Jim Walz Distributors @ 1-800-499-4119.

http://www.forrestpaint.com/faq1.html


----------

